# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Elegant 3D Printed Prosthetic Arm Created by Student for Friend

## Eddie

We are all used to seeing the 3D printed prosthetic hands and arms.  For the most part, they are rather robotic looking.  One student, however, decided to create something quite different for his female friend Ivania.  Evan, came up with a design that was not only functional, but also very elegant and feminine looking at the same time.  Check out the beautiful masterpiece below, and read and seem more at: http://3dprint.com/12993/3d-printed-prosthetic-arm/

----------


## harry56

Some car manufacturers have started to go that way to  produce cars with lower tech, high reliability at low cost. Take the  DACIA/Renault partnership for instance. Their Logan has little to no  electronics, very simple lines (OK it’s ugly as a troll) and a very good  reliability track. 




gclub

----------

